# Brightest, Drop In MiniMag Mod?



## LuxLuthor (Feb 15, 2006)

I have 25 logo inscribed MiniMags that are otherwise stock, and I want to get easy drop in mods where I don't have to do anything beyond the "1 out of 4 difficulty level" on the Dummy Guide....BUT......I want to have these blow people away compared to stock.

Here is my order of priority of the factors I can think of....which I sent in a note to the sandwich shop, but they didn't respond....in order of importance: 

1) Brightness....looking for that "Holy poop" factor when they get it as a gift.
2) Minimal artifacts
3) Throw
4) Use NiMH-R or Alkaline disposable AA's
5) Durable/Reliable (no crappy switch performance)
6) Duration (Not very important for this purpose)
7) Price

Again, I want something I can just take out the existing light, reflector, plastic lens and pop something else in with no other assembly/solder/modding. I could put in a custom bulb, but it needs to stay in socket securely. 

That Nite Ize IQ switch looks nice....Don't know if their drop in is very bright. Also not sure if Opalec drop in would be impressively bright.

Thanks


----------



## NickelPlate (Feb 15, 2006)

LuxLuthor said:


> That Nite Ize IQ switch looks nice....Don't know if their drop in is very bright.
> 
> Thanks



Pretty unimpressive really. I have a Nite Ize for my Mini mag and it sits on the shelf, of course that's after I bought an L2P :naughty:. But for the money it's okay and probably a better choice than the stock minimag bulb. Also the included tailcap switch is rather chincy but again, it works.

Dave


----------



## pedalinbob (Feb 15, 2006)

1) Brightness....looking for that "Holy poop" factor when they get it as a gift.
2) Minimal artifacts
3) Throw
4) Use NiMH-R or Alkaline disposable AA's
5) Durable/Reliable (no crappy switch performance)
6) Duration (Not very important for this purpose)
7) Price


Brightness: the Madmax or Badboys are crazy bright. I think you can get a BB750, which must be positively killer.

The above with an NX05 or S017 reflector, will have a great beam. Choice is nice!

Throw: The S017 provides quite good throw, with a fantastic spill.

The Badboys are great for NIMH, because they drop out of regulation at about the voltage where you should recharge. Tends to protect the cells.

Switch: that is a toughie. I guess you could use the twisty function. The Krolls can be a bit finicky.

Duration/runtime? With 2100mah Nimh, my BB400 runs well over 2.5 hours before falling out of regulation. Maybe a BB500 with conditioned 2500mah bats would go ~2 hours?

Price: well, the Badboys aren't cheap. You might pay as much as $50 each, but the performance is top notch.

With less performance, but better price, I think the Terralux might be a possibility. You could contact some of the dealers/manufacturers (Wayne, Lambda, Terralux, etc) to see if you could get a bulk price deal.

Good luck!

Bob


----------



## revv11 (Feb 15, 2006)

You can scratch Opalec from your list. It's not going to impress with brightness and has a strong blue tint. Check AuroraLite's thread on MiniMag Hotwire. The TL-3 version is super bright & has a good throw and it's all drop-in stuff. It uses Li-Ion batts though.


----------



## DFiorentino (Feb 15, 2006)

MadMax Plus or NexGen are both great converters add a U-bin LuxIII and McR-18 (for drop-in fit) or McR-20 (slight modding needed) and you'll have yourself a bright MM. All available ready to go at the SS. Or if you don't really mind assembling yourself, get a NexGen1000, emitter board w/connectors, and a soon to be available U-bin K2 using the previously mention reflectors. Of course add in a B270 or UCL lens  

The switch is up to you :shrug: I still prefer my "maintained" Krolls.

-DF


----------



## the_beast (Feb 15, 2006)

If you have 25 of these things to do, I think you'd be best with the *TerraLUX TLE-5 MiniStar2*. It can be had from several places online (I won't mention names as there are several dealers on CPF and it wouldn't be fair if I missed someone out - a search for Terralux SHOULD (if the search is working) yield a good list of places).

It's a very easy mod (unscrew head, put in new bulb, switch reflectors, reassemble). All of the other mods require a little more effort (removing the switch assembly etc). They are not hard to do, but an extra couple of minutes adds up when you have 25 to do!

The best thing about the TerraLux is the price - it is almost as bright as the low end sandwiches, but is around half the price ($23 or so against $50+). You would probably be able to get a reasonable discount for 25 too. They will blow away the stock lamps for both brightness and runtime, so probably fit best for your purpose.


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 15, 2006)

Yeah, there are LOTS of options when it comes to modded Minimags... Long runtime with modest brightness... CRAZY bright with CRAZY short runtime... Nice wide flood beam intended mostly for indoor use...

The Minimag hotwire kit with the TL-3 is surely one of the brightest, if not THE brightest Minimag mod. And a pill with a T-bin or U-bin Lux III run at 750ma would be pretty crazy for that size. If you can ante up for it, one of the modders offers Minimags that have been drilled out and had the stock reflector replaced with a very nice-throwing IMS20mm reflector which will give much nicer throw with a Lux III than the stock reflector will.

The Opalec Newbeam and Nite Ize drop-ins are nice for a dimmer output (still about as bright as the stock incandescent) with a relatively wide flood and great runtime. Personally, I've owned them all and I prefer an MJLED with a drilled out reflector but it needs primary Lithium cells to look it's best. Gets somewhere between 20-40 hours runtime on a set so it's not like they'll break the bank. The Nite Ize/Newbeam is floodier or has a larger hotspot, but the MJLED/SMJLED gives a more traditional 'defined bright hotspot with a nice spillbeam' type pattern which I prefer.

Still, if you have 25 of them, I'd DEFINATELY suggest getting at least one of the Nite Ize modules since they're only $5 at Walmart... just remember, they are about runtime, not brightness.


----------



## greenLED (Feb 15, 2006)

LuxLuthor said:


> 1) Brightness....looking for that "Holy poop" factor when they get it as a gift.
> 2) Minimal artifacts
> 3) Throw
> 4) Use NiMH-R or Alkaline disposable AA's
> ...



Given your constraints, I'd say get a sammie from the Sandwich Shoppe, or the TerraLux TL-5 (the latter is my choice for "gifts with a punch").

Incidentally, throw will depend more on your choice of optic/reflector than the Lux itself. Also, you'll get minimal artifacts with a reflector (although you can "de-focus" the TL-5's reflector and will get all those rings. Sammies need occassional cleaning, which may hurt your reliability requirement in case you give the light to a non-flashaholic. Also, Sammies are twice as expensive as the TL-5.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 15, 2006)

Like greenLED said regarding the drop-ins from The Sandwich Shoppe and nothing else. . .Enjoy!


----------



## the_beast (Feb 15, 2006)

The sammies have the brightness, but they require too much maintenance for the non-techie to keep running. With your requirements it has to be the TerraLux. Most of the sandwiches aren't really that much brighter except in direct comparisons anyhow.

I know I sound like a TerraLux rep, but I can't see a better alternative. I own a U-bin sammie and love it, it has relegated my Terralux to the drawer. But it isn't the best for this use.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for the great info. Is the *TerraLUX TLE-5 MiniStar2* that the_beast recommended the same as the *TerraLux TL-5* that greenLED said?

The Badboys and MadMax caught my attention, but I could not figure out from looking at the sandwich shop EXACTLY what I needed to buy to have it be a *SIMPLE* & a *complete* drop-in package. 

I already have a Fenix L1P and L2P, but these Minimags are promo gifts for a large Vacation Tour operator/Travel Agency with many offices who already has several thousand of them inscribed, and my friend (the owner) gives them to his customers. 

He gave me one, and I showed him my lights, and it was obvious that the stock MiniMag was pretty sad, and he asked me to "soup them up" for him. There actually could end up being thousands of these given out to his more select, repeat customers. 

For the batch of 25 "test" he told me not to worry about the cost, and wanted to see how much better they could turn out for his higher end repeat customers. The gold stock minimag has been better received than any other gift he has given.

Independent of a drop in performance mod, I was also wondering if that new Nite Eze IQ might be a winner as an additional switch replacement "WoW factor."

I think he will end up giving higher quality mods to his better customers, since people ask for another light when they rebook instead of other gifts he has given out. (Don't ask me why people don't just pick them up at Walmart...but they don't).

So, if the TerraLux is gonna impress his customers, and is easy for me to setup as a favor to him, that sounds great. If the Badboy/Madmax is also easy and reliable, that would also be great. I think the Sandwich Shop should have a clear display of EXACTLY everything a dummy light person like me would need (remember I have not yet modded a flashlight.....PC computers...I mod & overclock like crazy though). 

Even though I suspected the Nite Eze and Opalec drop ins were not "Holy poop" impressive, they have mastered the very important issue of making it perfectly clear of it being a complete dropin package which I liked.

===== edit =======
BTW, now that I look at mine and talked to him again, he had these electroplated with real gold...now I see why it is so popular....I assumed it was a cheap faux gold color model.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Feb 15, 2006)

The Night Ize upgrade is very unimpressive. Though it's alot better than the standard bulb. They could have put at least one more LED on there IMO. I'm still getting the red one when it comes out!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 15, 2006)

Is there any difference between these two TerraLUX MiniStar2 models?

*Lambertian Style*

*TerraLUX brand*


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 15, 2006)

I do the BB750NG with the classic IMS 17mm..
1hr run time


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 15, 2006)

I have no idea what that means. Remember....dumb down.....complete package drop in.


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 15, 2006)

To translate GarageBoy's advanced flashaholic-ese into budding flashaholic-ese, he's recommending the BadBoy 750 mA Next Gen pill available from the The Sandwich Shoppe... basically what the rest of us have been saying regarding anything from The Sandwich Shoppe. 

As far as what is needed to make them work, just a completed assembly... and batteries. And you need the appropriate reflector or optic which is right on the page when you order your assembly. The IMS17mm costs $2 and works fine, but as I suggested above, you can have someone machine the head a bit to allow for the larger IMS20mm reflector which gives quite a bit more throw.


----------



## wwglen (Feb 15, 2006)

The one on AMAZON shows the OLD side emitter TLE-5. This is not as bright as the newer ones or as clean a beam shape.

wwglen


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 15, 2006)

Whoops sorry! The sandwich shoppe even has their own forum here. Wayne usually sells them with an optical system included. You don't need to machine for the larger 20mm reflector, you could always go with the sandpaper the reflector down route too. The 17mm and the 20mm gives you a nice dense hotspot in the middle with plenty of side spill and corona


----------



## mahoney (Feb 15, 2006)

If you really want to blow someone away with a money-no-object AA Mini-mag, I suggest a 500ma Nexgen sandwich with a McR 18 reflector. Anything beyond 500ma is not really going to live up to it's potentiall with AA alkalines, and the greater efficiency of the Nexgen will give more runtime than the Badboy. 

The McR 18 reflector is a easy drop in for the AA Mini-mag. It's a little smaller in diameter than the stock mini-mag reflector so an O-ring to take up the little extra space is a nice touch, but a few wraps of tape would do the same job. It's a bit pricy compared to the IMS 20 reflector, but fitting the IMS 20 into 25 heads...well... The IMS 17 reflector will also fit in the Mini-mag easily but there's a lot of extra space, so it's not as gracefull and the beams not quite as good IMO as the McR 18.


----------



## rikvee (Feb 15, 2006)

the Sandwich Shoppe sandwiches are a revelation, I've tried out the NX-05 and the Fraen optics, and initially I preferred the 17mm reflector.
With mahoney above, I also found that the McR18 reflector is the very best for an even beam, ok it costs money, but the result is so good I don't even have to use a SF F04 beamshaper.
The whole assembly of a sandwich-modded MiniMag is just about as easy as a drop-in, especially since the Sandwich Shoppe tends to supply the appropriate O-rings with each Luxeon Pill.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 16, 2006)

For my tired eyes, none of the TLE-5 and newer variants are bright, neither are any of Nite-Ize drop-ins. The drop-in sandwiches from The Sandwich Shoppe are simple to use and are BRIGHT!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 16, 2006)

I posted a series of questions at the sandwich shop many days ago, and got no response, so I would not have considered posting again in their CPF forum, hoping for better results.



See this is where as a mini-mag newbie, I get totally lost, and wonder why they make it so hard to figure out for a new user. I look at this link for the McR-18 and the description of:_*"A deep, efficient reflector, designed to maximize the intensity of both spot and fill beams for a 1" OD light. Fits most flashlights where a 17mm, NX05 and Fraen are used. Fits Original McLux, Longbow, Firefly and M*mag"*_ 
​this is not at all clear, and I would have completely ignored this item. I have no idea what a 1" OD light is, nor what in God's name a "flashlight where a 17mm, NX05 and Fraen are used" refers to. On top of everything else, I would not be sure if "M*mag" refers to a Mini Maglite. Looking at the pdf files tells me I have to be an engineer to figure this out. 

So, I'm assuming this McR-18 is a replacement reflector dish that just drops in? But then what about these O-rings that Mahoney mentioned? I guess they don't include O-Rings, nor explain where they go. What about a new glass lens with that setup? It's so confusing exactly what you need.

Rikvee's guide is perfect, and easy to follow. But I'm not sure how the McR18 would fit into this guide...since Mahoney is talking about adding O-rings or ? tape ???

OK, now that I explain my confusion with the McR18, and O-rings, and ? about glass lens, etc.

Here's what I need. Not seeing a BadBoy item on the "drop in" Navigation Bar link which gives this sandwich shoppe page, EXACTLY which item(s) should I order to get the best performance that can be "dropped in" without having someone "machine the head a bit" or trying to figure out what "a few wraps of tape" refers to. 

There are so many choices on this webpage, I would have no idea what to use for a Mini Maglite 2 AA upgrade, so I just closed down the website when I looked at it previously. There are 3 NexGens and 4 MadMax items, that I still have no idea what to order even if you guys recommend a NexGen 500. Which NexGen 500 ?

Let's say you mean this one specifically ...I have no idea what this means "_*Nexgen 500 Converter board with a Lux III UX1K. FF2 Compatible*_." 

Then I have no idea what to choose from the drop down menu of *17mm reflector* (since the McR18 is mentioned above). What the heck is a Fraen LP and a NX05? Where does it say that O-rings that might be needed are included? Where do the O-rings go?

I still have no idea what to get EXACTLY, and have absolutely no idea what all these abreviations refer to. This is likely why people buy the Nite Eze, because they understand how to market their product. The sandwich shoppe is apparently marketing to mechanical engineers, or people that grew up at CPF's. Remember, I have never done a mod, and ONLY want a reliable complete drop in package.

I'm not trying to be difficult, or mean....their website is genuinely like reading Greek to me. Hopefully, someone who runs the Sandwich Shoppe can read my posts to understand how to improve their website so inexperienced people like me know EXACTLY what to get and do for a complete solution.

I'm still lost, but now seem to be steered towards the MCR18 reflector (which I don't know exactly how to make it fit), and some version of the NexGen 500 with some unknown additional options from a mysterious drop down menu.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 16, 2006)

CHC said:


> For my tired eyes, none of the TLE-5 and newer variants are bright, neither are any of Nite-Ize drop-ins. The drop-in sandwiches from The Sandwich Shoppe are simple to use and are BRIGHT!


 
I don't know what a TLE-5 means, and as my above post shows, the drop in sandwiches are not at all simple to figure out for me.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 16, 2006)

FF2 compatible refers to Fire-Fly compatiblity. The ready to drop-in pill/sandwich is just that. The 17mm IMS reflector replaces the stock Mini Maglite's reflector. The lens recommended is the UCL. The O-rings (if that's what is being refered to here) at least I got is to "hold" the sandwich from dropping out of the Mini Maglite tube, since this (both drop-in and O-ring) are inserted into the Mini's tube.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 16, 2006)

CHC said:


> FF2 compatible refers to Fire-Fly compatiblity. The ready to drop-in pill/sandwich is just that. The 17mm IMS reflector replaces the stock Mini Maglite's reflector. The lens recommended is the UCL. The O-rings (if that's what is being refered to here) at least I got is to "hold" the sandwich from dropping out of the Mini Maglite tube, since this (both drop-in and O-ring) are inserted into the Mini's tube.


 
OK, thanks for the additional feedback, but now I have no idea what Fire-Fly compatibility mean, although I did love the TV Series leading up to the movie "Serenity."

I still have no idea which pill/sandwich to get. Not sure about the 17mm IMS vs. the MCR18 that others spoke about, or if it even works with this sandwich. Not sure where to get a UCL lens, don't see it listed on the dropin link page, or if it is included in the sandwich. Still not sure which O-rings, or if they are included in a sandwhich, nor how to use them to keep the sandwich from dropping out of the tube.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 16, 2006)

Let me find links to—"explain"?

The Fire-Fly is a custom built light, so it can also be used with Mini Maglite and FF2.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 16, 2006)

CHC said:


> Let me find links to—"explain"?
> 
> The Fire-Fly is a custom built light, so it can also be used with Mini Maglite and FF2.


 
OK....but I'm already lost....with a mod that is supposed to be simple. Hopefully the Fire-Fly scenario won't add to my confusion.

Again, what is missing is EXACTLY what to buy, EXACTLY how to use it, and knowing that it will be a simple install, with reliable performance (I'm not interested in taping or machining things, or having something be loose or fall out because of some O-ring problem).

I don't mind looking this stupid. I'm sure others face the same confusion with this sandwich shoppe who are beginners.


----------



## rikvee (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey LuxLuthor :wave:

Thank you for crediting me with the assembly guide, that is actually a link to the Shoppe's website.
All it takes to jump in, in my case, not everything I ordered worked immediately, but after a few tries and a lot of research, I'm having lots of fun playing with all the wonderful bits and pieces the Sandwich Shoppe sells. It's a hobby, and the Shoppe facilitates it very well.
Their stuff is way ahead of most manufacturers and my guess is they have as much business as they can handle.
Nothing is fail-proof though, just using a MiniMag as a host can have it's problems; nevertheless, the shoppe include the O-ring that stops the sandwich falling out, AND the O-ring that helps 'seat' the reflector as well, it's all good.....

A 20mm reflector is preferred by many, but that DOES require extra machining of the head (or sanding the reflector); it's also a bit too tall, meaning the switch-action comes in when the head is barely screwed on.

An UCL lens is good, so is one with an AR (anti-reflective coating); to my eye though, not the most amazing difference.

I find currents above 500mA not really worth it, even 400 mA on a Li-Ion rechargeable (the AA-size is the 14500) is plenty bright.
Certain bins will be more white, others more creamy, the info is somewhere on CPF, have fun with the search function!


----------



## CLHC (Feb 16, 2006)

Since this is what I have I'll use as example. Maybe somebody can explain better.

The drop-in LED + 17mm IMS replacement reflector
http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=536

The sandwich retaining O-ring
http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=472

The UCL lens
http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?products_id=580

The Kroll clickie is an option which I use on my 3[M]iniMag. The 17mm IMS reflector directly replaces the stock Mini Maglite's reflector. I have the 20mm since mine is bored to fit.

If you do go with The Sandwich Shoppe drop-in, all you have to do on your Mini Maglite is "pop" off that black plastic that retains the stock bulb, until you have just the tube with a hole on top. Insert the sandwich/pill LED followed by the retaining O-ring and batteries and tail cover. Remove stock reflector and lens, replace with the UCL and 17mm IMS. Replace head and that's pretty much it!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 16, 2006)

OK, CHC...now you are speaking my language. So those O-Rings are not included with the mod? And do you put them around the bottom of the Nexgen 750 and then shove it in, or just put them in the tube by themself, after sliding up the Nexgen mod? 

It seems like O-Rings loose would slide back down when you took out the batteries, but maybe not. Do you need two of them or just one?

I notice you didn't say anything about the MCR-18, and recommended the Nexgen 750 instead of one of the 500's. But I can clearly follow your parts links, and I appreciate that very much.

So I don't need to worry about whatever the NX05 & Fren LP things are in the drop down menu? What are those things anyway?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 16, 2006)

Rikvee, yeah your guide is crystal clear and very much appreciated. I'm worried though when you said that "not everthing you ordered worked immediately." I now know that this project for sure will not work for me....LOL! 

Remember, I'm just doing this as a favor for my friend who may like the improvements of his Gold plated AA Mini Maglites, and want a shitload of them done....which is why it all needs to be simple as pie.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 16, 2006)

I've yet to get the McRs. The NexGen 750 was an example since those are the three (3) I have. The 500 would be just as good, with better runtime I believe.

After dropping in the sandwich, via the tail end, then the (1) O-ring goes down there to hold the sandwich in place. Either use the batteries to push it in or the eraser end of a pencil. It's pretty snug but not overly. And I've tried to "shake" the pill out with O-ring firmly in place on the bottom of the NexGen, but it will not fall out. I thought that was pretty good.

I went with the NexGen750 since it's plenty bright for my dim sighted eyes, and I get roughly an hour or so with the 3[M]iniMag running (1) un-protected 14270 Li-Ion. Have not tried out the runtime with the stock looking Mini Mage driven by two (2) Energizer Lithium AAs. Though both of them do rival the 2D and 3D Maglites in stock form.


----------



## dat2zip (Feb 16, 2006)

Holy Cow!!!

I bow to all CPF'ers... You know more about my sandwiches than I do.

The Nexgen sandwiches supercede the basic Badboy series in almost all cases.

If you a need for more than a couple you can build them yourself and save yourself some labor costs.

Wayne


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 16, 2006)

Oh, so you have another non-Mini Maglite brand 2xAA brand you mean? Oh, now that brings up the other issue I forgot about. Batteries. LOL!

Which AA batteries and where did you find those?

Thanks for putting up with all my stupid questions, and being so gracious. I made a post in the Sandwich forum, and I'm sure Wayne will be laughing at how stupid I am about all these cryptic parts he sells.

*Edit ======*
* *
*Wayne, I think you missed the heart of my "lost in the woods" post. I was hoping you would see how confusing this is to a newbie, and say like CHC did to get "X" "Y" & "Z" parts and what the abbreviations mean and how to use them all. LOL!*


----------



## CLHC (Feb 16, 2006)

LuxLuthor said:


> So I don't need to worry about whatever the NX05 & Fren LP things are in the drop down menu? What are those things anyway?



Funny I got the reflectors with the NX-05 at the same time to see what I liked. Did not like the NX-05. If I remember it's a plastic lens that supposed to "shape" the beam. Don't know about the Fraen Optic. Well, the replacement IMS reflector worked out better.

Oh here's another thing! I have not seen the 17mm IMS reflector but since my Mini Maglite heads are bored to fit the 20mm IMS reflector, on the 20mm there were "fins" that had to be taken off so that it'll fit into the Mini's head. Again, I don't know if the 17mm reflector has any fins. Maybe someone can speak from experience with these ones.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 16, 2006)

LuxLuthor said:


> Oh, so you have another non-Mini Maglite brand 2xAA brand you mean?. . .Which AA batteries and where did you find those?



The one I call a 3[M]iniMag is a "chopped" down Mini Maglite that I got from H22A. TrueBlue and Ledean have their version too in the B/S/T forums. The LC 14270 310mAh (that's a 1/2 AA size battery) I got from fellow CPF member AW and he is very helpful in what's what.

In the "stock-looking" Mini Maglite with the NexGen Sandwich, is powered by your store bought Energizer Lithium AA.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 16, 2006)

CHC said:


> Funny I got the reflectors with the NX-05 at the same time to see what I liked. Did not like the NX-05. If I remember its a plastic lens that supposed to "shape" the beam. Well, the replacement IMS reflector worked out better.


 
So the NX-5 (which sounds like a Star Trek ship designation) is a replacement lens like the UCL glass lens?



CHC said:


> Oh here's another thing! I have not seen the 17mm IMS reflector but since my Mini Maglite heads are bored to fit the 20mm IMS reflector, on the 20mm there were "fins" that had to be taken off so that it'll fit into the Mini's head. Again, I don't know if the 17mm reflector has any fins. Maybe someone can speak from experience with these ones.


 
OK, Now I'm lost again. Fins that have to be taken off? Maybe ignore the 17mm IMS, and go back to the MCR-18....but that one has 3 pieces that I don't know what to do with it. And there is a MCR-18 that is a Joker?


----------



## dat2zip (Feb 16, 2006)

Lux,

CPF is where we all ask our beloved stupid questions. Been there, done that.

I'll give you my general rule of thumb for 2AA battery setups. I would not drive more than 500mA with Alkaline batteries. That means Alkaline would work well with Madmax, Badboy 300-500 and Nexgen 300-500.

For more light output and possibly a light that could get too hot in your hand if you turn it on for more than couple of minutes NiMH batteries can deliver more. For two NiMH batteries I would recommend the Nexgen 750 Sandwich.

But... The best bang and still consideralbly brighter to the stock bulb incan is the lowely Madmax Lite. A real sleeper, very bright, very impressive and priced the lowest with a ~3 hour runitme off two Alkaline batteries.


Wayne


----------



## rikvee (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi CHC, hi LuxLuthor! :wave:

the NX-05 and the Fraen are plastic optics, designed to produce a different hot spot than the reflectors.
I've never been that impressed with them, but they're handy to have as an alternative!
Sometimes the turn-on/off action is all a bit wobbly, and changing reflectors for an optic has helped make the whole thing more reliable.

I tend to buy the latest Sandwiches to use in my 1AA MiniMags, and once better ones come out, I sell off the old ones in new or second-hand 2AA MiniMags, with 2 Lithium AA's to kick-up the brightness and the runtime somewhat.
I often install sandwiches in other people's old MiniMags, all it takes is a bit of cleaning, and Nyogel helps as well.
The 17mm reflector comes with little side-bits that I clip off with side-cutters, it makes room for the switching to work.

Hi Wayne :wave:


----------



## CLHC (Feb 16, 2006)

Sorry about kicking in that Dan Post boot regarding them "fins." Anyhou, I think that McR-18 Joker, is for using with the Luxeon LED Joker, if you have that. I don't know about that one.

NX-05 is plastic that's funny looking to me since it's not flat (if I remember) while the UCL (real glass) mimics the stock plastic lens on the Mini Maglite, but they say it lets out more light.

Man wish I had a digital camera to show step-by-step. . .


----------



## CLHC (Feb 16, 2006)

Way to go on that Wayne and Rikvee!

Thanks!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 16, 2006)

Wayne, ok...so it sounds like we are back to one of the two MadMax Lite's.

Is it possible to just give me exact links, and say Get "X" and "Y" & "Z" so I will absolutely have exactly what I need to achieve that "WOW" factor for my friend.

I'm lost in reflectors (size and fins), should I get the UCL lens, do I need O-rings, exactly which MadMax....these are all improvements that I think would make a huge difference with your website if they were explained.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 16, 2006)

Rikvee,

He says he has several thousand brand new, 18K real Gold plated engraved MiniMags, so cleaning is not necessary. I'm not gonna be able to do any modding, not even clipping of side bits. I also cannot have any reliability problems with switching, loose parts, or other performance problems with these, or I'll just have to go over to the Nite Eze or TerraLux option.

*I said I would do 25 of them for him, but it needs to be truly simple drop in, and reliable, with no confusion, no clipping, no machining, no taping, gluing, soldering, etc.*

Looking at this Gold one he gave me, I would guess he already has $50-100 in it from the quality and thickness of the gold electroplating...again these are for his higher end customers.

After Wayne's post, I still have absolutely no idea exactly what I need to get this done. Still too many questions and options that I cannot figure out with the Lite sandwiches. Oh and those are not in stock? 

I'm too confused....going to bed, will check this tomorrow.


----------



## rikvee (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey LuxLuthor,

I recently ordered this Nexgen 500mA UX1K Sandwich Kit $65 AND this McR-18 $32.00, and I also used one of these, and that was it, I was a happy chappy!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 16, 2006)

OK, I just ordered those, and also a 750. Wish me luck. That MCR-18 is only $16 for one. *Hopefully Wayne can add one of those O-Ring 18's to my order after I checked out and forgot it.*
** 
*Thanks Rikvee*


----------



## the_beast (Feb 16, 2006)

You won't be disappointed with those choices - I have the UX1K and it is great. I'd like to know which is brighter between the UX1K at 500ma and the TW0J at 750ma.

I ordered my NexGen with extra o-rings but got one more than I ordered, so the kit might come with a single retaining ring. I'm not sure though. I'm sure if you email Wayne (or PM him) he'll drop in an o-ring or 2 when you've just bought oer $100 of kit from him.

Which optic option did you go for in the end? Personally I went for the Fraen to try it as I'd never used an optic before, but I quickly changed it for an aluminium drop in reflector from AuroraLite and it's a lot better. I don't think they are available now however.

The only problem I can see you having is quantity. I think it would take Wayne forever to fulfil that size of order, especially if you are trying to buy them all ready assembled.

Go to http://www.led-replacement.com/tle-5.html , here http://www.luxeonstar.com/item.php?id=674&link_str=178&partno=TLE5 or http://www.zbattery.com/tle-5.html

(or any other places that sell the newer high dome version) and try the TerraLux. It won't be as bright as your sandwiches, but they are still 10x the stock bulb and last much longer on a set of batteries.

For the final order if your boss is satisfied with their performance you'd probably be able to order lots of 100 or more straight from the manufacturer (http://www.terraluxcorp.com/) and get them direct at wholesale price.

If you did end up getting the TerraLux's, you and your boss could keep the sandwiches you bought, safe in the knowledge they are the best available and far better than the stuff he gives out as freebies!


----------



## Cliffnopus (Feb 16, 2006)

As you can tell by the number of my posts, I am a relative newbie as well. It took several weeks of reading and asking questions from a builder who I bought some lights from (thanks Juancho) to understand the lingo and concepts. I've noticed the same phenomenon in other areas of interest - that terminologies and lingo tends to be understood by the faithful but completely missed by the newbies.

Anyway, for my first Mag 2AA mod (if you can really call it that), I used a MadMax Plus sandwich and Fraen optics (which came with the sandwich from sandwich shoppe) and a clear glass lens. Everything was drop-in and so easy - even I could do it. Couple that with two Energizer Lithiums and you're good to go.

Now, after building a few 2AA and 1AA Mini Mags, I'm onto bigger and different things. Lots to learn.

Cliff


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 16, 2006)

I got each of the 500/750 with the 17mm IMS reflector, but then also ordered one of the MCR18's to try...which is what I need the O-Ring 18 to hold it.

I had to go to Flashlightlens.com to get some of the 22.6mm glass lens. Chris said to use the one in the drop down under the AR Coated B270 section.

Yeah, I'm seeing the quantities are too limited at the sandwich shoppe, so I'll have to go with the Terralux for the larger quantity.

Thanks again for all your help!!!!!!!!!!!

:rock: :buddies:


----------



## CLHC (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey LuxLuthor!

Let us know how goes it with them NexGens. Enjoy!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 16, 2006)

I will...but I'm gonna have to go with the *TerraLUX TLE-5 Mini-Star2* and maybe the new *Nite Eze IQ* switch which is due out in a couple weeks, cause I need the 125+ quantity....and maybe a new glass lens for them all.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 16, 2006)

One thing about them "glass" lens, I've had two (2) of them broke/crack/split on me when a neighborhood kid dropped a Mini Maglite I loaned out to keep him occupied. I was wondering why he returned it very quickly. . .The other time was when the 3[M]iniMag rolled off the table and onto the hard "fake" wood floor.


----------



## Archangel (Feb 16, 2006)

Can someone explain the "cleaning the sammie" part? I'm building four mags for family, so i'll need to know what to tell them. (I don't own any.)

BTW, has anyone directly compared the 750mA T-bin and the 500mA U-bin BBNG sammies? (I went with the U for heat/run-time despite the tint.)


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 17, 2006)

Ok, to clarify things..
BBXXXNG means badboy type converter xxx= current to LED in milliamperes and NG means its the latest model converter which allows for regulation or semi regulation (safe mode) when the batteries are partially depleted

NX05 is a nice mid range optic. It's placed BEHIND the lens, in place of the reflector. To drop in the mod, you gut the switch, drop the sandwich behind through the battery hole and drop in a retaining O-ring (included in your purchase)

There is another oring that goes around the outer diameter of the reflector (O.D. means outer diameter and 1" means the bezel diameter) 

Many lights besides the Mini Mag will accept the sandwich. 

and search for the Mini Mag mod guide in the mods forum. It's pretty comprehensive


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 17, 2006)

Thank you! I think I got it straight now...but I think the Sandwich Shoppe would benefit from clarifying things more for us mod-challenged folk.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 17, 2006)

LuxLuthor said:


> mod-challenged folk.


That's funny. . .Like modding a stock Mag D light into a hotwired flame-thrower is something out of my realm. The Mini Maglite thing with parts from The Sandwich Shoppe I tend to call "upgrading" of said light.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah, well now that I understand all the parts and what they are, courtesy of everyone helping out in this topic.....I can see it is actually easy.

What was making it overwhelming is all the abbreviations, drop down lists, and not that precise linking to the exact items like you and rikvee did for me to get the complete package. I was trying to encourage Wayne to add some explanations on his site about those questions I had, but maybe that would be more webpage work than he wants to do.


----------



## AuroraLite (Feb 17, 2006)

Luxluthor,

I might be totally late for the party, but hopefully could be able to contribute 2 cents worth of mine:


**************
*For anyone who likes to order some kind of 'upgrade' without going into too much work/mod*--

Personally, a 'sandwich'(the complete sandwich kit which will include a light-engine('sammie'), o-ring(s) and reflector/optics, once you get the complete kit, you should be able to use it right away) from the Sandwich Shoppe is truly a decent choice. One of my EDC favorite is the BBNG500 which is a great balance between runtime and almost as bright as one could get from alkaline/Nimh/Li 1.5v battery all alike without suffering any runtime.

As for gifts, I do like to give the MM lite RX0J to the non-flashahoics. Mostly because it will still provide some Wow factor and the runtime is more acceptable to average non-flashaholics(3 hours well-regulated).

After market product such as Terralux TLE5 is nice as well, but please be sure it is the newer version(the high dome version) when you purchased it, since the side-emitter could hardly compete with the sammies on the same terms.


*In terms of brightness*, here is a short list of comparison for 'sammie' or after market products one could commonly found:

BBNG750(MadMax) > BBNG500(Lambda MiniPro) > MMLite RY0J (Terralux TLE5 High domed) > Opalec (Nite Ize drop-in) 

The sammie/product in the () means either a direct comparison or *visually* they are comparable. I do stress the word 'visually' because by the end of the day, this is what truly counts in pratical use. 


****************
*Further upgrades*

--As for direct drop-in reflector(further upgrade on optical wares), my own humble MDR reflector should have offered the most bang-of-the-buck, and McR18 is most definitely a great choice as well.

--Mineral glass lens/UCL, just more transperancy and less each to scratch. But if you worried about constantly dropping your light, then the original Polycarbonate might be good for you. I dropped mine with the glasses(both UCL and Mineral glass) quite a few times, so far, so good. :sweat: 

--If you really like optics, then I'd recommend searching for the Carclo 6 degree over the NX05. It is way simpler to get it centered and the effect is visually the same.



****************
*Custom Made*
This does worth some mentioning, since there are many talented modders out there who had done crazy bright things for the Minimags.  

They are mostly self made mods, and some modders might occasionally provide the parts/services/turn key for making such mods. And like any cake, you can't have it and eat it all at once--so the runtime might appears to be shorter to non-flashaholics and/or a little difficult to assemble, but heck, the wow factor is all these mods are about...These ideas might include:

-5W sammie with 2 li-ion rechargable AAs
-Hotwire incan with 2 li-ion rechargable AAs
-3W overdriven with 2 li-ion recharagble AAs
-3W directly driven with single li-ion rechargable AA and a dummy (will be featured on my guide when the K2 is out)


****************
Future parts to look for; the new, new thing

-Nite Ize IQ switch
Finally, a smart switch that makes wonder! I hope it is compatible with all kind of sammies...

-K2 luxeon led
Just new led tech, more effcient or more abuse tolerance! :devil: 

-Minimag 3AA light
A new format, more bodies/setting for mod!

-Minimag with led
Finally! And like every other modder, I am looking forward to see the new design and hopefully, might even be able to make adjustment/improvement over them...


Last by no mean least, good luck and enjoy your mods!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CLHC (Feb 17, 2006)

Well put AuroraLite! Thanks for your insight.

Enjoy!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes, thanks! Really useful information.:rock:


----------



## greenLED (Feb 17, 2006)

LuxLuthor said:


> *I said I would do 25 of them for him, but it needs to be truly simple drop in, and reliable, with no confusion, no clipping, no machining, no taping, gluing, soldering, etc.*



Then go with the TerraLux TL-5, then.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 19, 2006)

I wonder what happened to Wayne.....no responses this week after I placed my order that he is sending it, nor replies to emails/PM's. Maybe he is out of town again? 

Now you guys got me anxious to see these sandwiches...and I don't know if he got my O-Ring 18 message. Soon, I'll have the 750/500 & MCR-18 & TerraLux 2 and Lithium 1.5V's to check it all out. Also the Nite-Eze IQ should be out soon.

*Hey Rikvee, which of the 3 NyoGel's did you buy to apply to the threads & O-Ring areas of your SF lights? It seems that the 2nd or 3rd one is best?*


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 22, 2006)

Well, so far I have only received the Terralux TLE-5 MiniStar2 LED Upgrade Kits, which are a damn sight brighter than the default bulb.

I have yet to hear from Wayne or the Sandwhich Shoppe since he last posted here, and have no idea what is happening to my order for the 500, 750, and MCR18 products that I ordered last week. 

It will be interesting to compare this upgrade to the drop-ins from SS.....


----------



## CLHC (Feb 22, 2006)

I did that comparison with the TerraLux and the NexGen. Gave the TerraLux, along with the Nite-Ize drop-in LEDs, to my father's use.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 22, 2006)

Yeah, I believe you. I do know that this TerraLux is not as white, and not quite as bright as my Fenix 1P...but close to it.


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 22, 2006)

Takes a few days, Wayne's pretty reliable


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah, the 750 is brightest, then 500, then the TerraLux. One thing I did not anticipate however with the 500/750 sandwiches is there is no switch on/off function now. It's always on when batteries are inserted.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 27, 2006)

On my "stock-looker" Mini Maglite, I wrapped them teflon tape around the head part to tighten the twist, because I experienced something similar to what you're now experiencing.

On the 3[M]iniMag, I Lock-Tite Blued the thread after finding the "sweet-hotspot" and am using the Kroll clickie.

By the way, are you using Lithium AAs for your Minis?


----------



## Archangel (Feb 27, 2006)

It's also depends on the bin of the LED. There isn't an obvious difference between a 750/T-bin and a 500/U-bin. What optic (lens/reflector) are you using that you lost on/off?


LuxLuthor said:


> Yeah, the 750 is brightest, then 500, then the TerraLux. One thing I did not anticipate however with the 500/750 sandwiches is there is no switch on/off function now. It's always on when batteries are inserted.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 27, 2006)

This problem of the light not turning off is with two brand new MiniMags, and with both the 500 & 750's. They are both using the 17mm IMS reflector that was in the drop down list.

I discovered the problem is that I cannot screw down the top-most lens cover all the way, and now I see what people were saying about having to clip off the side fins that stick out. After I did that, the top seated down better and the on/off works correctly.

I had no problem using the MCR18, and it is a nice light pattern.


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 27, 2006)

I was about to tell you to clip the legs, but you figured that out. These things really do rock. I used mine along with my 2AAA River Rock during my partial blackout


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 28, 2006)

Yeah, I have to admit the 750 is a lot brighter than the 500, which is a shitload brighter than the TerraLux, which in turn makes the default bulb a joke....but back to my original project....unfortunately, have to use the TerraLux for the 25 samples...because of supply issue with the sandwiches.


----------



## Nadrek (Feb 28, 2006)

LuxLuthor said:


> Yeah, I have to admit the 750 is a lot brighter than the 500, which is a shitload brighter than the TerraLux, which in turn makes the default bulb a joke....but back to my original project....unfortunately, have to use the TerraLux for the 25 samples...because of supply issue with the sandwiches.



I just ordered a NG500 U-bin for myself (I've used an old TLE-5 for years now) - have you called Wayne to ask him about timelines and costs for 25 samples from him? Talking on the phone might help out there, and I can see them as excellent gifts for good clients.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 28, 2006)

I have made numerous attempts to contact Wayne, and I suspect he is super busy, as he has not answered any of my PM's, forum posts, nor emails left over the last 2 weeks. I would need to go with a more responsive seller for this to have worked.

I presented the 25 samples to my friend yesterday, using the TerraLux, and he is thrilled. I didn't show him my sandwiches because for all practical purposes, he would be upset that he can't get them. He is placing an order this week for 2,500 of the TerraLux drop-ins to enhance his gold-plated mini-mag gifts.

Thanks for everyone's help figuring this out.


----------

